# Pendant light stand



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi all!

I am looking into getting a pendant light but would like to get a stand made rather than hang it from the ceiling.

Does anyone have a pic or plans for a metal pendant light stand?


----------



## TeutonJon78 (Nov 10, 2004)

I was thinking of making a stand for a pendant myself. If you like the industrial look, you can make it out of metal plumbing pipe (1/2" or less). I have a 24g cube with matching stand. I was going to get a small piece of steel and use JB Weld to cold weld a flange to the plate. Most of the plate would slide under the tank stand for support. then you can screw the pipe into the flange. Once it's at the height you want, then you can make a matching portion of pipe (mine was going to be a L shaped piece to get it over the center of the tank) and then just screw it all together. The whole thing was going to cost like $25 to make. I would look like the light arms that Geismann has on certain portions of their webpage and ADA makes, but not nearly so polished.

Of couse, you could make it out of wood as well.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

http://www.gpodio.com/posts/aga04_13.jpg


----------



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks!!

just wondering, will welding be a stronger option than bending the metal?


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

welding could be stronger, depending on the person/company that you get to do the work. bending could put unnecessary stress on the metal if not done properly, and it would need to be round pipe and not square tubing.

but either one would look great if done properly.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

in the ada one, there isn't really much bending. The uprights are physically separate from the crossbar.  The cross bar does have some curvature though.


----------



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

do you think the ADA style one would be ok for a 6ft tank or would it need extra bracing? it will be supporting a 150cm light fisture:










now all i need is find a good person/company that will make this for me at a reasonable cost...


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

This was the best option I came up with, would be very similar to the ADA pendant stand, never got around to ordering it,

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/21911-diy-aluminum-light-stand.html?highlight=light

Other avenues I tried,

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...1-pendant-hanging-system.html?highlight=LIGHT


----------



## tomas110011 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi Josie.

I made a great metal stand for my 6 foot cause I couldn't drill into the roof.

I bought some metal from a workshop in Alexandria for $100 and they bent it for me using a special machine. I then had to get it specially welded cause it was stainless steel (more corrosion resistant and looks better) which cost $50 also from a place in Alexandria.

The stant attaches to the back of the aquarium cabinate so as not to block the side glass..It is more then capable of supporting the 15kg of the light.


----------



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanls Tomas & IUnknown!! those are exactly what i was looking for...

Tomas, what is the light you are using? Do you think it is the same weight as the one I am going to get? Do you have a pic from the back? Just wanted to see the bottom part of the stand... 

Also do you have the name of the place at Alexandria?


----------



## tomas110011 (Jul 25, 2005)

My light is made by mozoo and is 180cm long. Id say most 3 bay halides weight about 15-20kg, which is quiet heavy so make sure the stand can handle it!!

The metal shop in Alexandria is in Harcourt Parade, not sure of the name but I found them in the yellow pages. Try to get one single piece of metal cause I had to weld mine which was difficult and expensive ($50) cause it was stainless steel. 
You will need about the following length of pipe.

Height above tank = 240cm each side = 480cm
Lenght = 180cm
Indentation = 30cm each side or half the tank depth =60cm

Total pipe length 720cm, however this length may be too long to be bent into shape. Mine consisted of the legs as seperate components thus the need to weld.

Dont have any photos of the back of the tank but the stand simple bolts onto the cabinate legs with some metal thingys I picked up at bunnings.

Hope this helps.


----------

